# Abzocke mit 0137 ...



## stela (3 Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute ...
es gibt eine ganz neue Masche, den Verbraucher ab zu zocken!
Ich habe mir letzte woche mal die Stellenangebote meiner Wochenzeitung durchgeschaut und bin natürlich auch auf was Interessantes gestoßen. Die Anzeige ließ sich schön und toll, war auch was dabei was ich suchte. Wollte anrufen, sah ups! o13 ... ok Handy, denn das wäre für mich billiger als über das Festnetz. Bin so am wählen, höre immer nur eine Stimme "Leider sind alle Plätze belegt " dann wurde auch schon die Leitung unterbrochen. Heute kommt meine Mobilfunkabrechnung und es riss mich von den Socken! 1,1581 zzgl Steuer pro Anwahlversuch (insgesamt 21 Anwahlversuche) ....

Es geht um die Nummer 01377995007
und gehört, lt. BNA der

Yellow Access Operating Services AG
Mürtschenstraße 25, 
CH-8048 Zürich

Hat da jemand schon Erfahrung mit denen? Oder gibts auch Betroffene, die arglos auf Stellenanzeigen reagierten und dann die böse Überraschung erlebten?


----------



## HUmax (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Eigentlich ruft man solche Nummern erst gar nicht an, dann erlebt man auch keinen Preisschock oder hat Ärger.


----------



## Reducal (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Neu ist das nicht und wird gern von Vermittlungsunternehmen verwendet. Dir ist hier nur der Denkfehler unterlaufen:





stela schrieb:


> o13 ... ok Handy, denn das wäre für mich billiger als über das Festnetz.


013... war noch nie "Handy" und da die Anwahl von 013 über ein Handy extra teurer wird als über das Festnetz....


----------



## stela (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Ich wollte eigentlich keine Belehrungen, mittlerweile bin ich auch schlauer, sondern, was man dagegen tun kann, Weil Votingnummer auf Stellenanzeige ist schon seltsam, wie auch Herr H. von der BNA sagte ... ich brauche mind 5 Leute die den selben Fall haben, oder zumindest von der Vorgehensweise her, dass die BNA eingreifen kann ...

Wer hat's erfunden? die Schweizer und wenn zockt Ihr ab, die Deutschen! Auf Grund der Tatsache, dass es sich um eine Votingnummer handelt, ist davon auszugehen, dass es nie Absicht war Stellen anzubieten :wall:

Also ... sachdienliches und keine Belehrungen was man hätte lassen sollen und was nicht


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



> Wer hat's erfunden? die Schweizer



Da wär ich mal nicht so sicher.

In CH-8048 Zürich, Mürtschenstraße 25
hängt nur (vielleicht) ein Briefkasten.


----------



## stela (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

So stehts eingetragen bei der BNA ... wenn doch nur ein Briefkasten ist, wird sich dann schon ein Gericht drumm kümmern wollen ...


----------



## jupp11 (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



stela schrieb:


> wenn doch nur ein Briefkasten ist, wird sich dann schon ein Gericht drumm kümmern wollen ...


"Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter" . Von allein/von sich aus  werden Gerichte nicht tätig.


----------



## stela (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Ich habe mir was vorgenommen ... dann gibts auch ein Richter ...


----------



## johinos (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Die Firma in Zürich ist absolut keine Unbekannte auf dem 0137-Markt, einfach mal den Namen in eine Suchmaschine werfen. Einer der Treffer ist dieser: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...r-herbst-weihnachten-2006-hier-melden-48.html 

Nach einem kleinen Fiasko vor etwas längerer Zeit klappen die Pinganrufe nicht mehr. Aber Kleinvieh macht auch Mist. 

Bei diesem Hintergrund und der Tatsache, dass trotz 21 Versuchen keine Verbindung zustande kam, liegt der Verdacht des vorsätzlichen Betruges nahe. Besetzt ist besetzt - und kostet nichts. Wenn doch Kosten entstanden, war sehr wohl die Leitung frei, und es ging ganz offensichtlich um die Einnahmen! 

Auch die Adresse in Zürich ist kein wirkliches Ermittlungshindernis, schließlich werden dort keine Geldbriefe eingeworfen. 

Beweisen geht sehr wohl. Einziges und meistens entscheidendes Problem: Einen Staatsanwalt finden, der sich die damit verbundene Arbeit aufhalsen will!


----------



## stela (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

so siehts aus ...!

Ok ich muss mich ein wenig outen, ich arbeitete für oder besser im Auftrag für einen Mobilfunkanbieter, kenne also Hotlineschleifen und wie die Anbieter bei den Abzockern mitkassieren, mir ist ein fall bekannt, wo es jetzt demnächst zur Hauptverhandlung kommt, nach dem der Kläger zum x mal den Vergleich ausgeschlagen hat, ihm gehts ums Prinzip, nicht um das Geld.

Ein solche Rufnummer wird nie ein Besetztzeichen haben! Wie in der Hotline, da wird eine Bandansage mit einer netten Stimme gestartet, die mit Dir durch das Menü eiert ...:scherzkeks: und schon bezahlst Du! egal ob Du nun den Mitarbeiter bekommst oder nicht ... der ganz legale Trick um doch an sein (Dein) Geld zu kommen ...

Mir war halt nur die Masche neu mit Anzeigen in Zeitungen ... und dann noch gezielt auf die, die eh schon nichts haben. Es sind noch genug ALG und ALGII Leute da und wenn man so eine Anzeige bundesweit in einer Stadtzeitung am laufen hat ... die wo anrufen wall decken scheinbar die Kosten für die Anzeigen locker ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Wer hat's erfunden? Die Schweizer? Nöö... da kommt dann der sich selbst bemitleidende Dr. U*G* daher, waschechter Germane - ach weh, ach weh, seine Kunden machen ihm so viel Druck, es tue ihm ja leid, aber man kann sich das ja gar nicht vorstellen.
War so schockiert, dieser Rechtsanwalt, der schon vor'm Schweizer Bundesgericht verloren hat, als es darum ging, die Identität von "Telekiosk"-Anbietern geheim zu halten.

Er hat mir nie gesagt, wer sein Kunde war. Für den entsprechenden Ping fand sich leider kein Staatsanwalt. Dr G* hat seither einen festen Platz in meinem Herzen. Leider muß ich aus technischen Gründen derzeit aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern - aber Yellow Access, gibt's die Firma übverhaupt (noch?), das sind Dauerpatienten.


----------



## stela (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Laut meinem Telefonat heute Mittag mit der BNA Herrn H. sind die sogar sehr aktiv .... auf diese Firma sind derzeit bei der BNA rund 8000 0137-Nr. zugelassen und eingetragen


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Also. Die YAOS gibt es noch (na wo isser denn, der ängstliche deutsche Anwalt, der sich feig auf die Seite seiner unseriösen "Kunden" stellt? Soll froh sein, dass ich derzeit technische Probleme habe...

In Konkurs ist die Yellow Access selbst.

Die Yellow Access Operating Services wurde früher als 100%ige Tochter der YA angegeben, als man noch das "Wunder von Baar" feierte.

"Wieso in Gottes Namen wird einer solchen Firma auch nur eine einzige Mehrwertnummer gegeben?", fragte einst ein Parlamentarier im britischen Unterhaus. Die Frage stellt sich hier sicherlich auch.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



stela schrieb:


> Mir war halt nur die Masche neu mit Anzeigen in Zeitungen ... und dann noch gezielt auf die, die eh schon nichts haben. Es sind noch genug ALG und ALGII Leute da und wenn man so eine Anzeige bundesweit in einer Stadtzeitung am laufen hat


--> Medien!
Wo war die Annonce drin?


----------



## stela (8 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Der Kurier in Karlsruhe ... wenn das was hilft


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

heute in "die Glocke" Kreis Warendorf / Print und ich schätze auch online... 

Datenerfasserinnen ohne Vorkenntnisse für leichte Bürotätigkeiten in Festeinstellung oder Teilzeit auch von zuhause aus bei übertariflicher Bezahlung ab sofort zu vergeben. Tel. 0137/7995007, Fax 0180/50042065

- tja, solche Nummern googeln bringt wohl doch zwischendurch was ) 

viele Grüße 
lili


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

http://www.huntereport.de/web/cms/ausgaben/080625/ammerland/pdf/10022.pdf
http://bs-citynews.com/wob_juli_08.pdf



> Reinigungskräfte, Hausmeister,
> Zimmermädchen sowie Produktionshelfer
> in Feststellung 8 Std. bei
> 1630 € u. Teilzeit 1160 € auch ohne
> ...


----------



## stela (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Genau der selbe Wortlaut wie bei mir seiner Zeit ....!
Die Bundesnetzagentur ermittelt bereits!


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

und weiter ..


> Datenerfasser/innen ohen Vorkenntnisse für leichte Bürotätigkeiten im Festeinstellung oder Teilzeit auch von zuhause aus, bei übertariflicher Bezahlung ab sofort zu vergeben. Tel.: 0137-7995007 Fax: 0180-50042065


 
Diese Anzeige stand im BERLINER_MORGENPOST vom 20.07.2008


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Bitte gleich mal bei rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de melden und den betroffenen Blättern eine Kopie davon schicken mit dem Hinweis, man möge sich die Kunden etwas genauer anschauen.


----------



## Neugierisch (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Hallo,
mir ist mit der Nummer 0137/7995007 heute auf der Suche nach einem Job im kaleydo das gleiche passiert. Ich schlage vor, daß wir uns als Zeugen und Geschädigte zusammentun und den Vorfall bei der Bundesnetzagentur, die solche Vorgänge verfolgt und die Nummern abschaltet, Mailadresse über google (habe ich), melden sowie ggf. Strafanzeige wegen Betrugs stellen (Schadenersatz der verauslagten Telefonkosten sowie der Gerichtskosten). Auch mir wurde wortwörtlich gleich gesagt, alle Plätze seien besetzt und man solle es für 1 Euro/Minute nochmals versuchen. Ein so hochtarifierter Anruf ist für einen Jobsuchenden nicht zumutbar, dies hätte ganz unbedingt in das Jobangebot "Datenerfasserin" in kaleydo.de (Kaleydo Code Nr. 4780787) mit angegeben werden müssen. Da der Job "von zuhause aus" angeboten wurde, werden zahlreiche Jobsuchende darauf hereinfallen. Hier gilt es, ein Exempel zu statuieren. Je mehr solchen [ edit]  das Handwerk gelegt wird, desto mehr wird sich die Zwecklosigkeit oder Gefahr eines solchen Unterfangens in diesen Kreisen herumsprechen. Das so etwas sogar in einer so seriösen Job-Suchmaschine sein Unwesen treibt, ist kaum zu glauben. Kaleydo wird ebenfalls entsprechend informiert.

Gruß
Ch.
Geschädigte melden sich bitte über Messenger: yahoo, Aim mit *** oder yahoo Email mit gleichem Namen. Wir machen dann evtl. Sammelklage, das wird billiger.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Sammelklage gibt es nicht in Deutschland.
Melde das doch bei der Bundesnetzagentur und bei kaleydo.


----------



## webwatcher (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



Neugierisch schrieb:


> Wir machen dann evtl. Sammelklage, das wird billiger.



Nicht soviel US-Serien sehen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## Neugierisch (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Sammelklage gibt es nicht in Deutschland.
> Melde das doch bei der Bundesnetzagentur und bei kaleydo.



Habe ich bereits. Herzlichen Dank an die Herren Juristen für die terminologische Aufklärung. Statt Sammelklage hätte es Sammelverfahren heißen müssen.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Etwa sowas ???

So funktionieren die neuen Sammelverfahren - Unternehmen - Management - Strategie - Handelsblatt.com


----------



## Neugierisch (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



stela schrieb:


> so siehts aus ...!
> 
> Ok ich muss mich ein wenig outen, ich arbeitete für oder besser im Auftrag für einen Mobilfunkanbieter, kenne also Hotlineschleifen und wie die Anbieter bei den Abzockern mitkassieren, mir ist ein fall bekannt, wo es jetzt demnächst zur Hauptverhandlung kommt, nach dem der Kläger zum x mal den Vergleich ausgeschlagen hat, ihm gehts ums Prinzip, nicht um das Geld.
> 
> ...


Hallo Stela,

ich habe den Computerbetrug - bei mir über die kaleydo Jobmaschine Code Nr. 4780787 Datenerfasserin Teilzeit von zuhause aus - heute an die Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet. Ich wollte auch die Leute sammeln für ein Sammelverfahren bei der Staatsanwaltschaft, aber das Forum hier läßt keine Messengerabsender zu, also wie dann die Leute sammeln?
Man kann nur den Tipp geben, den Vorfall bei der Bundesnetzagentur zu melden. Auf die Anzeige im kaleydo werden Tausende hereinfallen, das ist richtig satter Gewinn für die Firma. Die Anzeige ist so ausgestaltet, daß jeder Jobsucher im Officebereich darauf reagiert.
Da ich nicht weiß, ob du meine Antwort auf deinen Beitrag # 1 vom 03.07.2008 erhalten hast (die Struktur hier im Forum ist meines Erachtens außerordentlich chaotisch), sende ich Dir hier diese Direktnachricht. Ich bin auch im yahoo Messenger erreichbar.

Gruß
Evachristin2008


----------



## wahlhesse (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Hallo,

was wir hier zulassen ist folgendes:
Wer sich hier anmeldet, hat die Möglichkeit, sich mit anderen angmeldeten Nutzern per PN auszutauschen. EMail-Adressen in Postings werden zum Schutz der EMail-Inhaber hier gelöscht. Es will doch niemand Spam oder gar Drohungen seitens der Anbieter von fragwürdigen Dienstleistungen bekommen, oder? 

Also... die NUBs durchlesen, anmelden und alles wird gut. 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Neugierisch (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was wir hier zulassen ist folgendes:
> Wer sich hier anmeldet, hat die Möglichkeit, sich mit anderen angmeldeten Nutzern per PN auszutauschen. EMail-Adressen in Postings werden zum Schutz der EMail-Inhaber hier gelöscht. Es will doch niemand Spam oder gar Drohungen seitens der Anbieter von fragwürdigen Dienstleistungen bekommen, oder?
> ...


Hallo Wahlhesse, Ihr Forum ist supergut, die Betreuung vorbildlich. Bei massenhaften Schädigungen, wie es bei den fingierten Jobangeboten per kaleydo-Jobsuchmaschine (eine der besten überhaupt) sowie auch in Wochenzeitungen, über die Rufnummer 0137 799 5007 (0137/7995007) der Fall ist, pro von vorneherein ergebnislosem Anruf 1 Euro bei auf genau diese Anzeige mit Sicherheit Tausenden von Anrufen (Datenerfasserin in Teilzeit von zuhause aus), ist es geboten, daß sich die Geschädigten zusammenschließen, damit das betreffende Gericht erkennt, daß hier keineswegs ein Bagatellfall vorliegt. Dies ist über eine bloße PN nicht möglich!
Was die hinterlassene und von Ihnen gelöschte "Email" anbetrifft, so handelte es sich um einen Screen name eines Messengers, auf diesen kommt garantiert keine Spam. Ein Messenger ist nicht zwingend mit einer Email verbunden. Ich verstehe nicht, weshalb Sie es in einem so wertvollen Forum, in dem es um kriminelle Fälle geht, unterbinden wollen, daß die User sich persönlich kennenlernen, indem Sie Emailadressen oder messenger addis löschen. Im übrigen bleibt es jedem User überlassen, eine unwichtige Emailadresse zu erstellen, die dann bei übermäßiger Spam auch problemlos gelöscht werden kann. Das Problem könnte man beispielsweise so lösen, daß bei dem Versuch, die Email einzugeben, eine Belehrung über mögliche Spam eingeblendet wird und der User entscheiden kann, ob die Email doch verbleiben soll oder nicht.
Freundlichen Gruß
Evachristin (neugierisch)


----------



## wahlhesse (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Hallo,

das mit der EMail-Adresse hat auch rechtliche Gründe. Da von uns nie 100% nachgeprüft werden kann, ob eine EMail-Adresse zum Nutzer gehört, kann der Forenbetreiber dadurch rechtlich Probleme bekommen. Um es kurz zu machen, jeder, welcher das Forum hier nutzen möchte, muss sich an die NUBs halten.

Als nächstes ist die Gefahr, vom Anbieter der "Dienstleistung" bedroht zu werden, wenn man seine Identität im Forum preisgibt, und sei es eine Wegwerfaddi, zu gross.

Ausserdem muss man sich in solchen Angelegenheiten nicht privat "zusammenrotten". Stattdessen kann jeder, welcher die Beiträge hier findet, persönlich bei der BNetzA eine Beschwerde verfassen. Das ist sogar sinnvoller als eine Sammelmeldung. Für eine Anzeige bei Polizei / Staatsanwaltschaft ist m.E. zu wenig Fleisch am Knochen, lasse mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren. In diesem Fall ist es natürlich erlaubt, das Aktenzeichen hier zu veröffentlichen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

@neugierisch: Es ist überhaupt kein Problem, sich über PN auszutauschen. Und wenn tatsächlich jemand einen Staatsanwalt vom Schreibtischstuhl hochkriegt wegen dieser Sache, dann wird der Staatsanwalt ja sicherlich auch einen Link hierher kriegen. Dann wird er garantiert hier auch gut versorgt, ohne das dies nach außen sichtbar wird...

Nur: Solche Abzocke mit Arbeitssuchenden gab es schon öfter (ich erinnere exemplarisch an Laintel - da lief das auch über die Schreibtische von Bundesnetzagentur und wurde auch von Ermittlerseite angekuckt) und wird es immer wieder geben. Da gehört eher auch malbei den Medien angefragt, ob das Thema nicht interessant genug ist. Auch an Politiker ist zu denken. Ein Leserbrief an die Zeitungen, die solche Anzeigen zulassen und sich damit (klar doch: unwissend) zum Mitzverdiener machen, das ist auch 'ne Idee.

Die Leute, die hier ein paar Beiträge mehr haben als andere, machen so etwas nicht mehr regelmäßig, weil die halt ohnehin schon viel Zeit investieren. Aber Kontakte werden hier mehr vermittelt, als man nach außen erkennen kann 

Es soll sogar Staatsanwälte, Medienvertreter und andere interessierte Mitbürger geben, die hier regelmäßig mitlesen.

Mach Dir keine Gedanken darüber, ob dies oder jenes hier besser erlaubt sein sollte oder nicht (Mailaustausch). Das kostet nur Deine Zeit und die Zeit der Moderatoren hier, das wieder einmal zu erklären.

Ich fände es toll, wenn Du in der Sache aktiv bliebest und bin ggf. gerne bei der Kontaktsuche behilflich. Du kannst mir gerne auch eine PN schreiben


----------



## Neugierisch (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> @neugierisch: Es ist überhaupt kein Problem, sich über PN auszutauschen. Und wenn tatsächlich jemand einen Staatsanwalt vom Schreibtischstuhl hochkriegt wegen dieser Sache, dann wird der Staatsanwalt ja sicherlich auch einen Link hierher kriegen. Dann wird er garantiert hier auch gut versorgt, ohne das dies nach außen sichtbar wird...
> 
> Nur: Solche Abzocke mit Arbeitssuchenden gab es schon öfter (ich erinnere exemplarisch an Laintel - da lief das auch über die Schreibtische von Bundesnetzagentur und wurde auch von Ermittlerseite angekuckt) und wird es immer wieder geben. Da gehört eher auch malbei den Medien angefragt, ob das Thema nicht interessant genug ist. Auch an Politiker ist zu denken. Ein Leserbrief an die Zeitungen, die solche Anzeigen zulassen und sich damit (klar doch: unwissend) zum Mitzverdiener machen, das ist auch 'ne Idee.
> 
> ...



@aka-aka:
Vielen Dank für deine wirklich guten Tipps, Verbraucherschutz und Fernsehverbrauchersendung sind sicher noch die besten Tipps neben Anzeige bei der Bundesnetzagentur. Ist mir klar, dass das im einzelnen peanuts für die Staatsanwälte sind, aber genau damit arbeiten ja solche Firmen. Sicher ist ein Euro Verlust nicht viel in den Augen anderer. Wenn sich aber ein nicht vom Staat unterstützter Arbeitssuchender das Porto für Bewerbungen sozusagen vom Munde abspart oder mit 5 Euro/Std. minus Benzinkosten verdienen muß, dann kann 1 Euro (zur Erinnerung: zwei Mark!) sehr viel sein. Nebenbei bin ich auch schon in einem Wochenblatt auf so eine Masche hereingefallen. Man hat auch nicht immer Zeit, dem nachzugehen. Bei den Massen an Bewerbungen, die man anzetteln muss, schießt einem zwar ein Verdacht durch den Kopf, doch setzt man sich zunächst einmal darüber hinweg, bis der Groschen endgültig gefallen ist.
Gruß
EC


----------



## stela (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Ich habe der Netzagentur jetzt mal die Screenshots geschickt ... mal sehen was so passiert.

By the Way ... einen Staatsanwalt interessieren diese Foren einen Dreck ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



stela schrieb:


> einen Staatsanwalt interessieren diese Foren einen Dreck ...


Ich nehme mal an, Du meintest:"*einen* (bestimmten, von Dir kontaktierten) Staatsanwalt interessieren diese Foren einen Dreck" 
Solltest Du aber mit "einen Staatsanwalt" alle Staatsanwälte gemeint haben, kenne ich jetzt mindestens einen, der beleidigt ist.
Um es einfacher zu sagen: Das stimmt so NICHT. Nur: Nicht alles, was einen Staatsanwalt interessieren könnte, ist auch strafrechtlich relevant. Wenn z.B. eine Ansage dauerhaft geschaltet war, dass unter der 0137 keiner erreichbar ist - dann isses ja wohl astrein Betrug. Nur: wie willst Du's beweisen? Da kommt dann wieder die Sammelsache ins Blickfeld: Wenn das nicht nur einer bestätigt, sondern 10 oder 20 - tja, dann könnte ein StA ja doch die Idee kriegen, dass da *tatsächlich* Betrug vorliegt. Bleibt dennoch das Beweisproblem. Wenn der Anbieter sagt, dass halt leider aufgrund eines technischen Fehlers immer belegt war und er *natüüürlich* allen Geschädigten das Geld zurück zahlt, die das verlangen - nuja, dann war's das wohl mit dem Betrugsnachweis.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Hallo, es ist Betrug!! Mittlerweile auch im Saarland aktiv mit Anzeigen in der Saarbrücker Zeitung von heute. Gesucht werden Reinigungskräfte und Hausmeister ohne Erfahrung, von einem überregionalem Dienstleister mit der Nummer: 0137 7995007. Es war mir schon beim lesen und der Vorwahl klar dass dies nicht seriös ist. Man kennt ja die Vorwahl von den vielen Ouizsendungen im TV, ein Anruf kostet nur 0,50 Cent.
Jetzt werden schon Menschen die Arbeitsuchend sind reingelegt....es ist eine Schande!!!!
Habe auch die Verbraucherzentrale informiert, vielleicht tut sich etwas....


----------



## stela (27 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ein Anruf kostet nur 0,50 Cent.



Meine Festnetztelefonrechnung sagt da aber was anderes! Weil Frauchen (unwissend) das auch versucht hat mit dem Festnetz ist da 0.972 € zzgl Steuer pro Anruf! :wall:


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



> Man kennt ja die Vorwahl von den vielen Ouizsendungen im TV, ein Anruf kostet nur 0,50 Cent.


Es geht hier um die 0137-*7* und die kostet einen EURO.

Dass man die Nummer von den Quizsendungen kennt (nur 50 ct.) und ist ein weiterer [ ... ]versuch.


----------



## stela (27 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Es geht hier um die 0137-*7* und die kostet einen EURO.
> 
> Dass man die Nummer von den Quizsendungen kennt (nur 50 ct.) und ist ein weiterer [ ... ]versuch.



Wenn Du Dir mal die Zeitungsanzeigen ansiehst, die als Beispiel vorher gepostet wurden, dann sieht man das auf den ersten Blick nicht, dass es eine Votingnummer ist, es ist bewusst als Handynummer aufgemacht ...


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Ich habe Kalaydo bereits mehrfach angeschrieben. Die Anzeige ist immer noch online.


			
				Mitteilung an Kalaydo schrieb:
			
		

> Sowohl für 0137- als auch für 0180-Nummern ist ein Gebührenhinweis vorgeschrieben.
> DIES IST HIER NICHT GESCHEHEN !!!!!
> 
> Außerdem möchte ich aus Ihren "Grundsätzen" zitieren:
> ...


----------



## stela (27 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Was waren denn die Google-Suchwörter? würde mich näher Interessieren!


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Telefonnummer / Faxnummer, zusammen oder einzeln.

Die gelöschten konnte man am Freitag noch mit "im Cache öffnen" ansehen.
Sind jetzt aber nicht mehr vorhanden.


----------



## stela (27 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Danke ... habe gerade in unseren kostenlosen Sonntagszeitungen (3) in jeder eine solche Anzeige gefunden ... Selbe Aufmachung wie schon beschrieben ...
Habe auch BNA schon mehrfach angeschrieben, aber kommt kein Feedback zurück ... :wall: :scherzkeks:


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



stela schrieb:


> BNA schon mehrfach angeschrieben, aber kommt kein Feedback zurück ... :wall: :scherzkeks:


wenn Du Deinen Namen und Deine Anschrift angegeben hast, bekommst Du normalerweise binnen Tagen eine Bearbeitungsnummer (leider ist diese nicht eindeutig einem Fall zuzuordnen, wenn Du also mehrere Beschwerden machst, musst Du die Zuordnung selbst machen). Dann dauert es zwischen 8 Tagen und mehreren Monaten, bis was passiert und etwa 12 Tage bis 1 Jahr, bis Du davon erfährst.

Falls Du der einzige Beschwerdeführer bist, passiert evtl. gar nichts. Leider hat es die Bundesnetzagentur bei weitem nicht geschafft, den Standard an Öffentlichkeitsinfo hinzukriegen, den man aus anderen Ländern kennt (UK zum Beispiel).

Dafür hat man einen guten Pressesprecher und einen Chef, der eine unglaubliche Perfektion in einem für Politiker dringend nötigen Feld erreicht hat: Tue nichts, aber rede permanent darüber.

Nachhilfe für die Bundesnetzagentur gibt es z.B. hier:
http://www.phonepayplus.org.uk/consumers/adjudications/default.asp

Ich könnte einen stundenlangen Vortrag halten, was bei den Briten besser läuft. Nimm mal z.B. die letzte "Adjudication", die es dort gab: Der Fall an sich langweilig, interessant aber: *2 Beschwerden* wurden zum Anlass genommen, eine Geldstrafe zu verhängen und den Dienst zu sperren.

Warum ist das in UK anders? Nun ja, es könnte damit zusammen hängen, dass ja die Sonntagszeitungen alle schön mitverdienen. Wenn es mehr stille Mitverdiener gibt als laute Betroffene, passiert eben nichts. So läuft's Polit-Business 

Sorry für den off-topic-Vortrag am Sonntag, aber ab und zu muß ich so was hier einfach loswerden. Vor allem wenn mein MdB mir erzählt, dass "der Matthias seine Sache gut macht"


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Heute aktuell !
Arbeit als Reinigungskräfte in Hamburg

Neue Fax-Nummer: 0180 - 59450009, 0180-59450009, 018059450009

Und aus dem Google-Gedächtnis:
fidion GmbH - die Softwareschmiede
Sonderseiten


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Reinigungskräfte, Hausmeister ...
http://www.berliner-woche.de/fileadmin/Wochenblatt-Ausgaben/2008/0827_NN.pdf

Noch ne Faxnummer: 0180-50042065,  (01805) 0042065,


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Meine diversen Anschreiben an Zeitungen und Arbeits-Portale zeigen Erfolg.
Diverse Anzeigen wurden gelöscht!
(außer Kalaydo)

Also schreibt alle infrage kommenden Zeitungen an und weist darauf hin, daß die für 0137- und 0180- vorgeschriebenen Kostenhinweise fehlen, und daß es sich um [ ... ] handelt.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Es funktioniert.
Kalaydo hat gelöscht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

großes Lob den unregistrierten Kämpfern für ihren Enthusiasmus. Weiter so


----------



## stela (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Habe heute eine Mail von der BNA bekommen ... Ermittlungen wurden offiziell unter EB 160966 aufgenommen ...


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Da gibt es eine zweite Telefonnummer (von Mai 08 ) und die Schreibweisen variieren ständig.

Tel 0137 - 799 88 21, Fax 0180 - 50 04 20 65 

http://appl.welt.de/media/download/6f8880a362f699d352655362b2e21a79/2008-05-24_DWBE-VP1_17.pdf
http://appl.welt.de/media/download/...08-05-24_DWBE-VP1_15-16-17-18-19-20-21-22.pdf

Tel  0137 - 7995007, Fax 0180 - 59450009

Tel.
0137-7998821  und  
0137-7995007
Fax 
0180-50042065 und
0180-59450009


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Kaum zu glauben!

Soeben bekam ich von einem Zeitungsverlag eine Mail mit folgendem Inhalt.


> Eine Recherche hat Ihre Aussage bestätigt.
> Die entsprechenden Schritte haben wir veranlasst.
> 
> Der  Bundesverband Deutscher Zeitungsverleger e.V.
> ist über den Sachverhalt ebenfalls informiert und hat die Partner-Verlage bereits gewarnt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Sascha? Das würde mich interessieren, ob es da tatsächlich Aktivitäten gibt. Das wäre mal ein Erfolg...


----------



## Unregistriert (2 August 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Das Problem ist viel größer als gedacht.
Hier werden gezielt Logopäden angerufen, zwecks Terminvereinbarung.

Logopädie Forum - Re: Achtung Telefonbetrug 0137


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 August 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Das ist klarer Betrug. Man kann nur hoffen, dass die Sache ein StA in die Finger kriegt, der Ahnung hat...
Offenbar gab es eine Strafanzeige im Kreis Oldenburg.
Voll krass, diese Masche... Ob man das in Oldenburg kapiert hat? ich fürchte, nein 
0137 7377774 - werden da auch andere Nummern genannt?

07.07.2008  	 1377377774  	 Preisangabe  	 Abschaltung der Rufnummer zum 14.07.2008, Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung ab 17.04.2008 

Haben die Geschädigten in dem Forum das mitgekriegt???
Wurde dort bei jemandem trotzdem kassiert?


----------



## Unregistriert (4 August 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Mail einer Zeitung


> mit heutiger Post haben wir eine entsprechende Warnung unserer Verlegerverbandes ebenfalls erhalten. Danke für ihren Hinweis, ...



WOW !!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 August 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Das Problem ist viel größer als gedacht.
> Hier werden gezielt Logopäden angerufen, zwecks Terminvereinbarung.
> 
> Logopädie Forum - Re: Achtung Telefonbetrug 0137



Die Nummer wurde gesperrt. Wer da bezahlt hat, bekommt sein Geld zurück.


01377375707       
0137 7375707       
01377 375707       

Abschaltung der Rufnummer zum 15.08.2008, Verbot der         Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung ab 03.07.2008   

Quelle: Wattestäbchen-News


Problem: Das passiert nicht automatisch - und wie viele der Betroffenen erfahren davon? 1% 2% 0,5%?


----------



## Wattestäbchen (5 September 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Quelle: Wattestäbchen-News


Zum Thema Wattestäbchen: Es wird bereits seitens der Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt und Sie dürfen durchaus davon ausgehen, dass die Bundesnetzagentur das Nötige dazu beiträgt.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 September 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



stela schrieb:


> Danke ... habe gerade in unseren kostenlosen Sonntagszeitungen (3) in jeder eine solche Anzeige gefunden ... Selbe Aufmachung wie schon beschrieben ...
> Habe auch BNA schon mehrfach angeschrieben, aber kommt kein Feedback zurück ... :wall: :scherzkeks:



Auch heute gegen Mittag waren alle Mitarbeiter der 0137/7995007 im Gespräch und man sollte später wieder anrufen.
Das geht nun schon seit Wochen so ,es gibt Beschwerden und AZ von der BNA,sollen die Arbeitslosen weiter abgezockt werden???
Das ist nicht zu verstehen,sonst reagiert doch die BNA viel schneller mit Rechnungslegungs-und Inkassoverbot.

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf Eure Antworten.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 September 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



stela schrieb:


> Laut meinem Telefonat heute Mittag mit der BNA Herrn H. sind die sogar sehr aktiv .... auf diese Firma sind derzeit bei der BNA rund 8000 0137-Nr. zugelassen und eingetragen



Schläft die BNA?Es gibt doch mehrere Beschwerden und ebenso Werbung ohne Preisangabe.Warum dauert es hier so lange oder sind 8000 zugelassene Nummern ein super Geschäft für die Diensteanbieter???

Ach ja,ich vergaß,die Geschädigten sind die Arbeitslosen,die haben bekanntlich keine Kohle für den Herrn Anwalt!


----------



## Unregistriert (19 September 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Das ist nicht zu verstehen,sonst reagiert doch die BNA viel schneller mit Rechnungslegungs-und Inkassoverbot.



das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Es gibt  kaum etwas schlafmützigeres als die  BNetzA


----------



## Unregistriert (19 September 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Es gibt  kaum etwas schlafmützigeres als die  BNetzA



Nein,bei den Logopäden waren Sie ganz fix!


----------



## Unregistriert (19 September 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Es gibt  kaum etwas schlafmützigeres als die  BNetzA



Es ist schon komisch mit der Gerechtigkeit.
Am 25.August wurden vom Computerbetrug die Mediziner und Praxen vor falschen Terminen mit 0137 Nummern gewarnt.
Die Nummern sind von der BNA abgeschaltet worden und mit Inkasso zum 18.6.
bestraft worden!
Am 5. August hat Computerbetrug sich wegen der Stellenanzeigen-0137/7995007 mit der BNA in Verbindung gesetzt und auch heute verdient die Firma noch Geld.Auch wenn ein Inkassierungsverbot ausgesprochen werden sollte,haben die Diensteanbieter in der Zwischenzeit noch ein schönes Sümmchen verdient.

DA STEHEN MIR DIE HAARE ZU BERGE!!!!
Also liebe Betrüger und Betrügerinnen und besonders liebe Diensteanbieter,zockt in Zukunft immer schön die Ärmsten der Armen ab, da passiert Euch nichts!


----------



## Unregistriert (19 September 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Die Logopäden haben keinen Anwalt sondern den Staatsanwalt eingeschaltet.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 September 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die Logopäden haben keinen Anwalt sondern den Staatsanwalt eingeschaltet.



Das beantwortet nicht die Frage nach der 0137/7995007.
Die BNA verhängt ein Inkassoverbot,nicht ein ermittelnder Staatsanwalt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 September 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> 0137/7995007 ( 01377995007 ).
> Die BNA verhängt ein Inkassoverbot,nicht ein ermittelnder Staatsanwalt.


aber ermittelnde Staatsanwälte, Befähigung vorausgesetzt, katalysieren. Siehe 0137-Pings...
Strafanzeige erstatten und zwar direkt bei der Staatsanwaltschaft. *Und dem Staatsanwalt ausdrücklich empfehlen, sich hier ans Forum zu wenden.*


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



stela am 03.07.2008 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ...
> es gibt eine ganz neue Masche, den Verbraucher ab zu zocken!
> Ich habe mir letzte woche mal die Stellenangebote meiner Wochenzeitung durchgeschaut und bin natürlich auch auf was Interessantes gestoßen. Die Anzeige ließ sich schön und toll, war auch was dabei was ich suchte. Wollte anrufen, sah ups! o13 ... ok Handy, denn das wäre für mich billiger als über das Festnetz. Bin so am wählen, höre immer nur eine Stimme "Leider sind alle Plätze belegt " dann wurde auch schon die Leitung unterbrochen. Heute kommt meine Mobilfunkabrechnung und es riss mich von den Socken! 1,1581 zzgl Steuer pro Anwahlversuch (insgesamt 21 Anwahlversuche) ....
> 
> ...



Hat die BNA etwas unternommen oder ist die Angelegenheit im Sande verlaufen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hat die BNA etwas unternommen oder ist die Angelegenheit im Sande verlaufen?


Antwort: Meines Wissens nein und Meines Wissens nein


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Antwort: Meines Wissens nein und Meines Wissens nein



Das ist ja eine Riesensauerei!!!
Was sagt denn Wattestäbchen(wahrscheinlich incognito die BNA)  dazu???????
Bei den Pinganrufen wurde doch schnell ein Inkassoverbot verhängt,sogesehen außer Spesen nichts gewesen.
Nur der Diensteanbieter hat verdient.
Ich erinnere nur an die DTMS bei den Logopäden,da habe ich angerufen und trotz Inkassierungsverbot hat die Telekom abkassiert.

Im Verhältnis zu den anderen Betrugsgrößen,die zur Zeit die Schlagzeilen zieren,sind das nun wirklich Peanuts.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Bei den Pinganrufen wurde doch schnell ein Inkassoverbot verhängt,sogesehen außer Spesen nichts gewesen.
> Nur der Diensteanbieter hat verdient.
> Ich erinnere nur an die DTMS bei den Logopäden,da habe ich angerufen und trotz Inkassierungsverbot hat die Telekom abkassiert.


Die BNetzA schreibt Betroffenen ja immer, dass sie sich melden sollten, falls doch Gelder abgebucht werden. Das klingt, als wäre es der Ausnahmefall. Mir liegen keine Angaben darüber vor, aber ich behaupte, dass viel mehr Geld an Gauner und ihre Helfer fließt, als man denken würde, wenn man liest, dass ein "rückwirkendes Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot" verhängt wurde. 
Das ist ein Teil der Desinformationspolitik der Bundesnetzagentur, keine Angaben darüber zu machen, wie wirkungsvoll ihre Massnahmen eigentlich sind. Ein kritischer Beitrag dazu (0900er betreffend) fand sich mal im Forum Antispam, ich glaube aber, der wurde gelöscht.
Nein, da isser:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=120812#post120812
Lesenswerte Beiträge, lesenswerte Diskussion!
Ob sich die Wattestäbchen hier mal melden? Mitlesen tun sie ja - mindestens gelegentlich 


PS:
Im Logopädenfall gab es Strafanzeigen und es wurden Staatsanwaltschaften über den konkreten Fall und die allgemeinen Hintergründe zu 0137-Betrug informiert. Das weiß ich definitiv.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Noch was: 
Man mag sich ja mal die Mühe machen und nachsehen, wie sich die Bundesnetzagentur in der Vergangenheit verhalten hat, wenn die Firma "Yellow Access" (und weiterer Firmen im Zusammenhang mit deren deutschen Ex-GF Dr. G*) beteiligt war :stumm:

Hier z.B.: Ping im Oktober 2006 - und es wurde nur die Nummer abgeschaltet
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...t170744.html?highlight=0137+yellow#post170713

"02.11.2006  	 
1377798473, 1377791120, 1377791121, 1377793831, 1377796097
Abschaltung der Rufnummer zum *7.11.2006* "

Im Wissen darum, dass es sich bei Pinganrufen um Betrug handelt, wurde von der BnetzA lediglich *nach den Pings die Nummer abgeschaltet*
Das is ja wohl ein Witz - aber es hat ja nicht einmal in diesem Forum hier jemanden gejuckt...


Es mag übrigens durchaus sein, dass es keinen Zusammenhang damit gibt, dass diese Firma die Firma mit den zweitmeisten 0900-Nummern überhaupt ist. Nämlich 88000 Stück. Da kam auch ganz schön viel Geld in die BnetzA-Kasse.
Quelle
Würde man die BnetzA allerdings dazu befragen, würden die Beamten dort solche Details wahrscheinlich gar nicht kennen.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Die BNetzA schreibt Betroffenen ja immer, dass sie sich melden sollten, falls doch Gelder abgebucht werden. Das klingt, als wäre es der Ausnahmefall. Mir liegen keine Angaben darüber vor, aber ich behaupte, dass viel mehr Geld an Gauner und ihre Helfer fließt, als man denken würde, wenn man liest, dass ein "rückwirkendes Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot" verhängt wurde.
> Das ist ein Teil der Desinformationspolitik der Bundesnetzagentur, keine Angaben darüber zu machen, wie wirkungsvoll ihre Massnahmen eigentlich sind. Ein kritischer Beitrag dazu (0900er betreffend) fand sich mal im Forum Antispam, ich glaube aber, der wurde gelöscht.
> Nein, da isser:
> Bundesnetzagentur - Antispam e.V.
> ...



Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden haben sollte,verdienen DTMS und andere bei jedem [......] oder [.......] immer ihre Kohle, denn das Inkassoverbot setzt ja immer erst ein paar Tage später ein und das Inkassierungsverbot ist rückwirkend. Und nur vereinzelte Telefonkunden werden das Geld zurückfordern.
Dazu kommt ja noch, das die Diensteanbieter untereinander die Servicenummern vermieten und jeder sagen kann,es ist kein Geld inkassiert worden.
Da können einem ja direkt die armen [........] leid tun,die auf Ihren Werbekosten sitzen bleiben!!!!
Friedrich Müller verschickt ja nun schon Briefchen,daß die GEWINNER vorab 50 Euro überweisen sollen,da sind dann ja die Diensteanbieter außen vor-DIE ARMEN-
Wahrscheinlich die Wattestäbchen dieser Welt auch.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> _Fullquote gelöscht MOD/BR _



In meinem konkreten Fall habe ich laut Telekomrechnung am 28.6.2008 die Nummer 0137/7377774  2 mal gewählt und auch in Rechnung gestellt bekommen und bezahlt.
Inkassierungsverbot zum 17.4.2008.
Abschaltung der Rufnummer zum 14.7.2008.
Bescheid vom 7.7.2008,so steht es bei der BNA!

Da freut sich der Carrier,wer war es nun? Comsys oder DTMS?
Hoffentlich haben sie die Kohle nicht bei den Lehmännern verzockt???
Was machen denn die armen Carrier ,wenn die kleinen [........] keine Lust zum [.......] mehr haben.

Die letzte Pingaktion war wohl nix für die [............]!


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden haben sollte,verdienen DTMS und andere bei jedem *** oder ***versuch immer ihre Kohle


Kein Kommentar dazu. Es gibt noch wildere Szenarien: Stell Dir eine bayrische Staatsanwaltschaft vor, die - sagen wir mal so - sechsstellige Gelder von einem Konto einbehält, sagen wir mal: wegen Verdachts des Dialerbetrugs. Rate mal, was dann irgendwann passiert...

_editiert in Anlehnung an obige Editierung (aka)_


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> In meinem konkreten Fall habe ich laut Telekomrechnung am 28.6.2008 die Nummer 0137/7377774  2 mal gewählt und auch in Rechnung gestellt bekommen und bezahlt.
> Inkassierungsverbot zum 17.4.2008.
> Abschaltung der Rufnummer zum 14.7.2008.


Willst Du Spaß haben?
Dann erstatte Strafanzeige
Deutscher Bundesverband für Logopädie e. V. (dbl) - Anzeige[tt_news]=871&cHash=284177a4f0


> Die Staatsanwaltschaft Baden-Baden ermittelt nun wegen Verdacht des Betruges. Sie bittet um Feststellung und Mitteilung der Namen und Anschriften der Geschädigten.


Du kannst Dir ja auch noch überlegen, ob Du jemanden wegen Geldwäsche anzeigen willst  (Wie ist das eigentlich mit Geldwäsche? Nehmen wir mal an, aka-aka wäre eine Behörde und die weiß davon, dass Firma X soundsoviele Euro durch Betrug (mit-)verdient hat. Muß ich dafür Sorge tragen, dass kein Geld fließt oder reicht es, ein wenig des Geldflusses trocken zu legen?)

Meld dich mal bitte hier an, ich hätte da was zu bereden...


			
				StA Baden-Baden schrieb:
			
		

> Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Unbekannt zum Nachteil Die Allgemeinheit wegen Betruges (...)
> Aktenzeichen ***


auf dieses Aktenzeichen solltest Du Dich beziehen. Angemeldet kann ich es Dir schicken.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Kein Kommentar dazu. Es gibt noch wildere Szenarien: Stell Dir eine bayrische Staatsanwaltschaft vor, die - sagen wir mal so - sechsstellige Gelder von einem Konto einbehält, sagen wir mal: wegen Verdachts des Dialerbetrugs. Rate mal, was dann irgendwann passiert...



Mein Beitrag ,das waren Fakten,belegbar und keine wilden Szenarien.
Allerdings,in der heutigen Zeit wundert mich gar nichts mehr.


----------



## Windhund (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Willst Du Spaß haben?
> Dann erstatte Strafanzeige
> Deutscher Bundesverband für Logopädie e. V. (dbl) - Anzeige[tt_news]=871&cHash=284177a4f0
> 
> ...


Ich bin sehr neugierig!:roll:


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Mein Beitrag ,das waren Fakten,belegbar


Missverständnis! Ich wollte keineswegs andeuten, dass nicht stimmen würde, was Du schreibst - ich will mich lediglich nicht dazu äußern. Da würde eine Äußerung rauskommen, die man hier evtl. nicht stehen lassen könnte...
"Szenarien" meinte ich in der Bedeutung "Verlauf eines zeitlichen Modells" - ich wollte keineswegs ausdrücken, Deine Ausführungen wären lediglich ein "Szenario" (und nicht Fakten)


Windhund schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr neugierig!


und ich bin sehr mitteilsam, Du hast PN


----------



## Windhund (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Danke,habe ich erhalten.


----------



## Windhund (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

07.07.2008       1377377774       Preisangabe       Abschaltung der Rufnummer zum 14.07.2008, Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung ab 17.04.2008 

Haben die Geschädigten in dem Forum das mitgekriegt???
Wurde dort bei jemandem trotzdem kassiert?[/quote]

Also es wurde am 28.6. noch  bei mir abkassiert,der Bescheid war vom 7.7. von der BNA,rechtlich war das bestimmt noch oke,denn Abschaltung der Nummer war zum 14.7.
Warum das,wenn Inkassierungsverbot zum 17.4. erfolgte,damit der Carrier noch ein bißchen verdienen kann????:wall:


----------



## Wattestäbchen (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Guten Abend,

mit großem Erstaunen nehme ich zur Kenntnis, dass es eine Menge an Halbwissen in diesem gewöhnlich doch so gut informierten Forum gibt.



Windhund schrieb:


> 07.07.2008 1377377774 Preisangabe Abschaltung der Rufnummer zum 14.07.2008, Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung ab 17.04.2008



Am 7. Juli erging dieser Beschluß. Das Verbot der Rechnungslegung wird normalerweise datiert auf den Zeitpunkt, an dem die Bundesnetzagentur Kenntnis von einem Missbrauch erhielt. 



> Also es wurde am 28.6. noch bei mir abkassiert,der Bescheid war vom 7.7. von der BNA, rechtlich war das bestimmt noch oke,denn Abschaltung der Nummer war zum 14.7.


Ihre Einschätzung ist völlig richtig. Hätten Sie eine Beschwerde an die Bundesnetzagentur gerichtet, hätten Sie wohl ein Schreiben der Bundesnetzagentur erhalten und damit Kenntnis davon, dass ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot verhängt worden ist. Eine solche Maßnahme wird auch auf den entsprechenden Seiten der Bundesnetzagentur veröffentlicht. Natürlich kann die Bundesnetzagentur nicht jedem Bundesbürger mitteilen, welche Maßnahmen sie ergreift. Ein wenig Eigeninitiative ist da schon notwendig.


> Warum das,wenn Inkassierungsverbot zum 17.4. erfolgte,damit der Carrier noch ein bißchen verdienen kann????


 Denken Sie doch bitte mal darüber nach: Die Nummer wurde am 17.4. erstmals nicht regelkonform eingesetzt. Darüber beschwerte sich ein Beschwerdeführer (das ist hypothetisch) Anfang Mai. Die Bundesnetzagentur nahm die Beschwerde zur Kenntnis. Die Beschwerden häuften sich, die Bundesnetzagentur prüfte und kam zu dem Schluß, dass Maßnahmen zu ergreifen sind. Die Rechtsabteilung prüft, die Maßnahmen werden beschlossen und veröffentlicht. Wenn inzwischen abgebucht wurde - dann ist das doch völlig normal. Das hat doch nichts damit zu tun, dass der Carrier noch verdienen kann.
Das sind ganz normale Vorgänge.
Die Unterstellungen hier sind, was diesen Teil angeht, ziemlich aus der Luft gegriffen.



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Du kannst Dir ja auch noch überlegen, ob Du jemanden wegen Geldwäsche anzeigen willst  (Wie ist das eigentlich mit Geldwäsche? Nehmen wir mal an, aka-aka wäre eine Behörde und die weiß davon, dass Firma X soundsoviele Euro durch Betrug (mit-)verdient hat. Muß ich dafür Sorge tragen, dass kein Geld fließt oder reicht es, ein wenig des Geldflusses trocken zu legen?)


Dass Aka-Aka ein lustiges Kerlchen ist, haben wir ja mittlerweile schon bemerkt. Hier hätte man vielleicht einen Hinweis auf den ironischen Charakter der Aussage ergänzen sollen.

Man sollte vielleicht die Bundesnetzagentur nur so heftig kritisieren, wie nötig, aber nicht heftiger. Es gibt nun einmal nur diese eine und es gibt nur dieses eine TKG. 

Schönen Abend!


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Wieder wurden mit Bescheid von der BNA  vom 15.01.2009 zum 21.01.2009 3   Nummern
wegen Telefonspam abgeschaltet: 0137/7997031,0137/7997032,0137/7997033.
Ihr lest richtig! NUR ABGESTELLT!!
Nix mit Inkassoverbot!
Wird das Inkassierungsverbot verlost???
Manchmal wird wegen Telefonspam 2 Monate rückwirkend eine Inkassierung ausgesprochen,dann wird wegen Spam nur die Nummer abgestellt?!
Gleiches Recht oder Strafe für alle müßte schon drin sein.


----------



## Windhund (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Das ist eine Unverschämtheit! Die einen werden bestraft,die anderen lachen sich ins Fäustchen.VETTERNWIRTSCHAFT?:wall:


----------



## Windhund (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



Neugierisch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mir ist mit der Nummer 0137/7995007 heute auf der Suche nach einem Job im kaleydo das gleiche passiert.
> _full quote gekürzt modaction _




Die Nummer 0137/7995007 ist auch heute noch aktuell,ich habe gerade angerufen.
Die Bandstimme sagte: Ihr Anruf wurde gezählt und dann noch die Preisansage für das deutsche Festnetz.Das wars mit der Jobsuche.
Außer Spesen nichts gewesen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

[...] Nach dem richtigen Hinweis von "Johinos" gelöscht. Dass das aus 2008 war, ist mir nicht aufgefallen, sorry...


----------



## johinos (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



Windhund schrieb:


> Die Nummer 0137/7995007 ist auch heute noch aktuell,ich habe gerade angerufen.
> Die Bandstimme sagte: Ihr Anruf wurde gezählt und dann noch die Preisansage für das deutsche Festnetz.Das wars mit der Jobsuche.
> Außer Spesen nichts gewesen.


Warum hast Du da heute angerufen? Gibt es neue Stellenanzeigen? 

Der Beitrag von "Neugierisch" stammt aus 2008, und die Suchmaschinentreffer sind auch nicht aktueller! Die Nummer kann heute ein ganz anderer haben, mit ganz korrektem Hintergrund!


----------



## Windhund (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



johinos schrieb:


> Warum hast Du da heute angerufen? Gibt es neue Stellenanzeigen?
> 
> Der Beitrag von "Neugierisch" stammt aus 2008, und die Suchmaschinentreffer sind auch nicht aktueller! Die Nummer kann heute ein ganz anderer haben, mit ganz korrektem Hintergrund!



Wenn eine Nummer gesperrt wurde,wird sie in der Regel auf Eis gelegt und nicht so schnell wieder verwendet,bei Google finden sich auch für 2009 Hinweise auf die o137/7995007. Angenommen,die Nummer hat einen korrekten Hintergrund,dann ist trotzdem die Bandansage nicht korrekt,denn auf abweichende Gebühren der Mobilfunkanbieter wurde nicht hingewiesen. Die BNA verhängte schon oft wegen der Preisansagepflicht ein Inkassoverbot.


----------



## johinos (16 Mai 2009)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Also ich bin sicher, dass die damals gesperrt wurde. Wie lange die dann gesperrt bleiben muss, weiß ich nicht. Wenn eine 0137 gesperrt ist, macht doch keiner mehr Werbung dafür, nach einem Monat ist die doch vergessen. Wer dann noch anruft, hat sich verwählt oder einen alten Suchmaschinentreffer erwischt.

Ich habe keinen Hinweis auf die 0137/7995007 aus 2009 gefunden. Bitte per PN mitteilen, Danke! 

Besser erst mal davon ausgehen, dass der derzeitige Nutzer mit dem Nutzer aus 2008 nichts zu tun hat.


Nachzulesen auf Bundesnetzagentur | Verbraucherinformationen zu Dialern und zum Rufnummernmissbrauch unter "Preisansagepflicht": 
"Bei sprachgestützten Massenverkehrs-Diensten ((0)137) muss Ihnen der Brutto-Preis aus dem Festnetz unmittelbar im Anschluss an die Inanspruchnahme des Dienstes angesagt werden."

Nachher also. Und nichts von Mobilfunk. Der Verbraucherfeind steckt im Detail...


----------



## Windhund (16 Mai 2009)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Du irrst,es heißt,auf die Möglichkeit abweichender Preise aus den Mobilfunknetzen ist zusätzlich hinzuweisen.BNA

Natürlich macht der gesperrte Abzocker keine Werbung mehr für eine gesperrte Nummer,wäre er ja auch blöd,verdient ja keine Kohle mehr,aber der Carrier verdient fleißig weiter und kassiert für die Anrufe.Denn viele speichern die Nummer z.B.Telefonsex und wissen gar nichts von einem Inkassoverbot.Ich habe in diversen Zeitungen 0137 Sexangebote gesehen.


----------



## johinos (16 Mai 2009)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



Windhund schrieb:


> Du irrst,...


Kann nicht sein. Irren kann nur, wer denkt. Ich habe nicht gedacht - nur zitiert   

Ich denke, Du hast den falschen Link erwischt. Hinter "Preis*ansage*pflicht" steht nix von "abweichender Preise aus den Mobilfunknetzen". Das steht auf "Preis*angabe*pflicht" - da muss man lesen, auf der anderen Seite geht's um's hören. Wie geschrieben, die Sache mit dem Detail... 



Windhund schrieb:


> Denn viele speichern die Nummer z.B.Telefonsex und wissen gar nichts von einem Inkassoverbot.Ich habe in diversen Zeitungen  0137 Sexangebote gesehen.


OK. Und was hat das mit der 0137/7995007 zu tun? 

Ich gehe also weiterhin davon aus, dass zurzeit keine Werbung für 0137/7995007 aus dem Jahr 2009 bekannt ist. Zustimmung?


----------



## Windhund (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Antwort: Meines Wissens nein und Meines Wissens nein


Ist die Angelegenheit im Sande verlaufen? Weißt Du etwas Neues?
Ich habe erfahren,daß Comsys für die Nummer verantwortlich ist,die Nummer gibt es also nachwievor.Jetzt ist die Frage,wurde sie zwischenzeitlich gesperrt? Meines Wissens sperrt die BNA mindestens für ein Jahr mißbräuchlich verwendete Nummern.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

und wen gibt Comsys als Nutzer an? Lass mich raten... jemanden in Alicante?


----------



## Windhund (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> und wen gibt Comsys als Nutzer an? Lass mich raten... jemanden in Alicante?



Nein,eine Frau P. B. aus Tschechien.Das soll aber die alte Nutzerin bis April 2009 sein,den neuen Kunden seit April nennen sie nicht,oder wollen ihn nicht outen. 
Die Frau B. soll verantwortlich für die Stellenanzeigen sein.Comsys schreibt,daß die Firma Werbung für Stellenanzeigen schaltete.Ha Ha in Tschechien????Comsys wußte also von den Machenschaften obwohl sich
Computerbetrug  im April 2008 mit der BNA in Verbindung gesetzt zwecks Sperrung wegen Mißbrauch und seit August 2008 sollen auch Ermittlungen laufen.Ein AZ soll es auch geben: EB 160966

Wenn ich jetzt richtig schlußfolgere,war Comsys die ganze Zeit im Besitz dieser Nummer und hat fleißig kassiert Jedenfalls ich habe die Telefonrechnung bezahlt.Fraglich ist,ob die Frau B. Kohle gesehen hat.


----------



## johinos (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



Windhund schrieb:


> Das soll aber die alte Nutzerin bis April 2009 sein,den neuen Kunden seit April nennen sie nicht,oder wollen ihn nicht outen.


Warum sollen sie den nennen? Du hast eine alte Rufnummer aus 2008 angerufen, bist nicht dazu aufgefordert worden, hast gewusst, dass das etwas kostet. Weit und breit kein Hinweis auf aktuellen Missbrauch. Und an Frau B. auszahlen geht schon garnicht, die hat zurzeit mit der Rufnummer nichts mehr zu tun.



Windhund schrieb:


> Ich habe erfahren,daß Comsys für die Nummer verantwortlich ist,die Nummer gibt es also nachwievor.


Warum soll es die nicht mehr geben, warum soll die nicht weiterhin von Comsys verwaltet werden?


----------



## Windhund (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



johinos schrieb:


> Warum sollen sie den nennen? Du hast eine alte Rufnummer aus 2008 angerufen, bist nicht dazu aufgefordert worden, hast gewusst, dass das etwas kostet. Weit und breit kein Hinweis auf aktuellen Missbrauch. Und an Frau B. auszahlen geht schon garnicht, die hat zurzeit mit der Rufnummer nichts mehr zu tun.
> 
> 
> Warum soll es die nicht mehr geben, warum soll die nicht weiterhin von Comsys verwaltet werden?



Du bist nicht im Recht,ich habe bei Google die Stellenanzeige mit der 0137 ohne Preisangabe in einer Berliner Zeitung gefunden und habe dann angerufen,bis April 2009 wurde die Nummer von einer tschechischen Firma mit Stellenanzeigen beworben trotz immenser Beschwerden-nicht anzuzweifeln-
Ab Mai 2009 wird die Nummer anders beworben. Von zwischenzeitlicher Sperrung war keine Rede.


----------



## johinos (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



johinos schrieb:


> Ich gehe also weiterhin davon aus, dass zurzeit keine Werbung für 0137/7995007 aus dem Jahr 2009 bekannt ist. Zustimmung?


Bisher keine Antwort...



johinos schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen Hinweis auf die 0137/7995007 aus 2009 gefunden.


Auch heute nicht. Wo ist die Werbung? Wo sind die Stellenanzeigen? In welcher Zeitung?

Mach's nich so spannend!


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Die Diskussion erstaunt mich doch sehr,denn ich gehöre zu denen,die im August 2008 ca 50 Euro für die Stellenanzeigen vertelefoniert habe. Geld habe ich nicht zurückerstattet bekommen,denn bis heute ist die Nummer von der BNA nicht gesperrt worden.
Ich habe nichts gefunden bei den Maßnahmen der BNA.Sogar Computerbetrug hat sich wegen Mißbrauch im August 2008 mit der BNA in Verbindung gesetzt.Und nun muß ich lesen,daß die Nummer bis April 2009 von einer Tschechin beworben wurde in Kenntnis der Fa. Comsys.
Ab Mai 2009 in anderer Hand.
Warum wurde die Nummer nicht gesperrt und ein Inkassierungsverbot ausgesprochen?

Darüber sollte mal diskutiert werden.Aka-Aka laß mal von Dir hören.mittlerweile wurden ja schon Nummern vorsorglich gesperrt


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Dies waren damals die Anzeigen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/atta...7-bei-stellenanzeigen-01377995007-kalaydo.jpg

es gab diese Anzeigen auch in vielen anderen Zeitungen (siehe Beleg im Anhang)

Sascha hat damals an die Bundesnetzagentur geschrieben. Angeblich war die Nummer an die Yellow Access vergeben. Wie kommt eigentlich die Comsys da rein?

Na, egal. Die Sache wurde jedenfalls der zuständigen Behörde mitgeteilt und diese hielt es nicht für nötig, zu intervenieren...

Dass diese Behörde manchmal auf ihre ganz eigene Weise tickt, belegt auch die ebenfalls unten beigefügte Stellungnahme zu einer Beschwerde, bei der es um fast identische Stellenanzeigen ging. Damals wurde eine 01805 angegeben, man hörte dort eine Ansage und wurde auf eine 0900 verwiesen, dort wurde man ewig hingehalten und musste alle möglichen Angaben zu sich selbst machen. Daraufhin wurde man in eine Datenbank eingetragen. Die Antwort der Bundesnetzagentur ("ist alles ok, da der Preis genannt wird - wer da anruft, entscheidet selbst, wie lange er telefonieren will") zeugt angesichts der Tatsache, dass dort Leute in großer Not angerufen haben, die nach einigen Minuten ja sogar evtl. bemerkt haben können, dass sie hingehalten werden - die dann aber nur noch die Möglichkeit gehabt hätten, den Anruf abzubrechen (=Totalverlust), von der in diesem Land leider so typischen Entmenschlichung, ja: Barbarei der Juristen.

Die Bundesnetzagentur ist eine Wattestäbchenarmee, die ihre eigene Überflüssigkeit (was den Bereich Regulierung/Verbraucherschutz angeht) dank einer hervorragenden Presseabteilung kaschieren kann, vor allem deshalb, weil es den Betroffenen verständlicherweise und den zuständigen Politikern unverständlicherweise völlig am Durchblick mangelt.

Hier mal ein Fullquote aus unserer Diskussion hier von damals



johinos schrieb:


> Die Firma in Zürich ist absolut keine Unbekannte auf dem 0137-Markt, einfach mal den Namen in eine Suchmaschine werfen. Einer der Treffer ist dieser: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...r-herbst-weihnachten-2006-hier-melden-48.html
> 
> Nach einem kleinen Fiasko vor etwas längerer Zeit klappen die Pinganrufe nicht mehr. Aber Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.
> 
> ...



Laut §67 TKG hätte die Bundsnetzagentur aber die Pflicht, bei Verdacht auf Betrug die Staatsanwaltschaft einzuschalten. Sie hatte davon Kenntnis. Nur: es schert sich keine alte Sau drum, ob die Bundesnetzagentur sich an die Gesetze hält oder nicht. Die Bundesnetzagentur wird halt genauso lax reguliert, wie sie selbst wiederum reguliert.

Wenn die betroffenen Arbeitssuchenden zu doof sind, sich zu wehren, bestraft sie halt das Leben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

PS: johinos & windhund diskutieren über etwas anderes: was ist aktuell mit der Nummer los? Wurde sie jemals gesperrt? Wenn sie gesperrt wurde, wie lange gibt es dann eine "Karenzzeit"? Ich bin etwas verwirrt, weil ich die Nummer als SNT-Nummer hier habe und nicht als YAOS-Nummer. Und ich verstehe immer noch nicht, was das mit Comsys zu tun hat. Ich werde mal sehen, ob ich da irgendwo 'nen Denkfehler habe...

Für 0900er gab es mal eine (nicht offizielle) Liste, da stand drin, wann eine gesperrte Nummer wieder zu haben ist.

Meines Wissens sind aus dem 0137799-Block folgende Nummern Ziel von Maßnahmen der Bundesnetzagentur gewesen:

# 01377996004
# 01377996020
# 01377997001
# 01377997030
# 01377997031
# 01377997032
# 01377997033
# 01377999260
# 01377999261
# 01377999262
# 01377999263
# 01377999264
# 01377999265
# 01377999266
# 01377999267
# 01377999268

(Angaben ohne Gewähr)


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Ich bin etwas verwirrt, weil ich die Nummer als SNT-Nummer hier habe und nicht als YAOS-Nummer. Und ich verstehe immer noch nicht, was das mit Comsys zu tun hat. Ich werde mal sehen, ob ich da irgendwo 'nen Denkfehler habe

Eine Frau [ edit] der Firma SNT teilte mir im Mai 2009 mit,daß die Nummer 0137/7995007 von der Firma Comsys Herrn [ edit ] beauftragt wurde.
Nun lese ich,daß Comsys die Nummer an eine Tschechin vermietete bis April 2009,ab Mai soll es wohl einen neuen Unterkunden geben.Der Firma Comsys waren also die Stellenanzeigen bekannt. Die müssen doch mit Beschwerden überhäuft worden sein.Denn weder in der Werbung war eine Preisangabe ,noch auf dem AB,da waren alle Leitugen belegt,ein Preisansage gab es auch nicht.
Sonst hätten die Leute nicht für 50 Euro telefoniert.
Ist in diesem speziellen Fall  eine Mitschuld der Comsys gegeben?
Sie wußten ja letzendlich von den Stellenanzeigen.Ich bin auf Deine Antwort gespannt.

_Modinfo_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


> Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen: Hier geht es nur um die 01377995007. 



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Nun lese ich,daß Comsys die Nummer an eine Tschechin vermietete bis April 2009


Wird bisher nur behauptet. 



Windhund schrieb:


> ich habe bei Google die Stellenanzeige mit der 0137 ohne Preisangabe in einer Berliner Zeitung gefunden und habe dann angerufen,bis April 2009 wurde die Nummer von einer tschechischen Firma mit Stellenanzeigen beworben


Dafür gibt es bis jetzt keinen einzigen Beleg.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Laut Bundesnetzagentur ist der 0137-Block 799 der schweizerischen Yellow Access Operating Systems zugeordnet, ich verstehe nicht, warum die Comsys da auftaucht. Wie gesagt, ich habe noch einige Dinge hier zu klären.

Jedenfalls:
Egal, ob die Bundesnetzagentur eine Nummer sperrt oder nicht - es gibt durchaus Interesse an dieser Sache mit den Stellenanzeigen *und an jedem einzelnen Betroffenen*.

Daher: *meldet Euch bitte dringend hier an, *ich bin an Kontaktaufnahme *sehr interessiert!!!

*Und dann kann man mir auch Namen per PN schicken (die obigen kann ich mir selbst zusammen suchen, die zuständigen Leute bei Comsys kenne ich - und habe ich bisher als kooperativ erlebt)

*Die Stellenazeigen-Fälle, bei denen betrogen wurden, stehen im Fokus von Ermittlungen* - aber wenn hier nur anonym gepostet wird, nützt das gar nix.

Daher auch meine bittere Feststellung 





Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Wenn die betroffenen Arbeitssuchenden zu doof sind, sich zu wehren, bestraft sie halt das Leben.



@Windhund: wenn Du Belege hast, bitte her damit. Per PN!


----------



## Unregistriert (18 April 2010)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Hallo Aka-Aka,gestern habe ich wie viele andere Millionen das Finale von DSDS angeschaut und auch mehrmals gevotet,in den vorherigen Mottoshows  allerdings nicht.
Ich wunderte mich sehr über die fehlende PREISANSAGE.
Mershad bedankte sich nett mit unterschiedlichen Dankesworten und das war es dann.
Das Gespräch war vorbei ohne einen Preishinweis.
Wie ich gelesen habe,muß zum Ende des Gespräches über den Preis informiert werden,sonst ist ein Inkasso nicht rechtens.
STIMMT DAS?????????
Wäre schon lustig,wenn RTL keine Telefongebühren kassieren dürfte!


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 April 2010)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

wenn das jemand belegen kann, sollte man dem nachgehen, denn:



			
				Bundesnetzagentur schrieb:
			
		

> Preisangabe:
> Bei Angeboten oder Werbung für Dienste, die über sprachgestützte Massenverkehrs-Dienste ((0)137) erbracht werden, muss der zu zahlende Bruttopreis angegeben werden: bei zeitabhängigen Preisen der Minutenpreis, bei zeitunabhängig abgerechneten Dienstleistungen der Gesamtpreis für die Verbindung. Wenn für Anrufe aus den Mobilfunknetzen vom Festnetzpreis abweichende Preise gelten, muss der Festnetzpreis angegeben werden. Auf die Möglichkeit abweichender Preise aus den Mobilfunknetzen ist zusätzlich hinzuweisen. Der Preis muss gut lesbar, deutlich sichtbar und in unmittelbarem Zusammenhang mit der Rufnummer angegeben werden. Bei der Anzeige der Rufnummer (z.B. bei der Fernsehwerbung) darf die Preisangabe nicht zeitlich kürzer als die Rufnummer angezeigt werden.
> *Preisansage:
> Bei sprachgestützten Massenverkehrs-Diensten ((0)137) muss Ihnen der Brutto-Preis aus dem Festnetz unmittelbar im Anschluss an die Inanspruchnahme des Dienstes angesagt werden*.




Dementsprechend müsste die BNetzA hier nach kenntnisnahme nach TKG §67 vorgehen. Wahrscheinlich wird man dann ein Bußgeld verhängen. 500 Euro vielleicht, plus eine Aufwandsentschädigung und Wattestäbchenabnutzungsgebühr.


Schau, dass Du mehrere Betroffene findest (probier's mal in einem DSDS-Forum)
alle sollen eine Beschwerde schreiben an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de
und schau, dass Dir Medien helfen. Wende Dich an die BILD, das halte ich für am erfolgversprechendsten.



Wie gesagt: für mich klarer Verstoß gegen die Regeln. Wenn Du es schaffst, dass dieser Verstoß geahndet wird, erhältst Du meine größte Hochachtung. Probier's!!!

Quelle


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> PS: johinos & windhund diskutieren über etwas anderes: was ist aktuell mit der Nummer los? Wurde sie jemals gesperrt? Wenn sie gesperrt wurde, wie lange gibt es dann eine "Karenzzeit"? Ich bin etwas verwirrt, weil ich die Nummer als SNT-Nummer hier habe und nicht als YAOS-Nummer. Und ich verstehe immer noch nicht, was das mit Comsys zu tun hat. Ich werde mal sehen, ob ich da irgendwo 'nen Denkfehler habe...
> 
> Für 0900er gab es mal eine (nicht offizielle) Liste, da stand drin, wann eine gesperrte Nummer wieder zu haben ist.
> 
> ...



Wegen Pingbetrugs unter Verwendung folgender Nummern wurde im Oktober 2008 Strafanzeige gestellt:

0137 799 9260 ab dem 03.09.2008
0137 799 9261 ab dem 12.09.2008
0137 799 9262 ab dem 18.09.2008
0137 799 9263 ab dem 14.09.2008
0137 799 9264 ab dem 11.09.2008
0137 799 9265 ab dem 24.09.2008
0137 799 9266 ab dem 25.09.2008
0137 799 9267 ab dem 27.09.2008
0137 799 9268 ab dem 27.09.2008


Diese Nummern waren im Netz der SNT Multiconnect GmbH, München geschaltet und wurden von dieser an die Firma MEDIA COM in Hannover vergeben (GF Cem Ö*)

Von dort wurden die Nummern zur weiteren Verwendung an eine Firma in Hong Kong vergeben


_Worldwide Venture Limited
5Th Floor
Unit A
Yat Chau Building
262 Des Voeux Road Central
Hong Kong
ehem.
23Th Floor & 28Th Floor
Asia Orient Tower
128 Lockhart Road
Wan Chai
Hong Kong
Company Number: 0756914
Date of Incorporation: 16.05.2001
*Director:
B* F* *25.02.1966*
Cimbra Court
24 Conduit Road
Midlevels
Hong Kong_


Herr B*F* ist Mitbegründer einer Holding, die in Deutschland aktiv.

Der andere Mitgründer (A*W*) wird bereits 1994 in einem Focus-Artikel über Mehrwertbetrug erwähnt 

Die StA Hannover hat nun in diesem Fall von öffentlicher Anklageerhebung abgesehen, da der Herr Ö. in anderer Sache verurteilt sei und gegen ihn in anderer Sache Anklage erhoben wurde und auch noch ein weiteres Ermittlungsverfahren läuft.


*Leider wird es damit nicht vor einem deutschen Gericht geklärt werden, welche Rolle die seit Jahren auffällige "Worldwide Venture Limited" hier gespielt hat, die u.a. als Betreiber eines Chatportals der "Ina Germany" aufgetreten war. 

"Worldwide Venture" - dieser Name tauchte bei fast allen Spielarten des Telefonbetrugs auf: Gewinnankündigungen über 0190-Nummern wie auch über 0900, Chat-SMS, 0137-Pingbetrug...

google


Welche Rolle spielte der Südfranzose B*F* in diesen Betrugsfällen und welche Rolle spielte sein "Deutschlandvertreter" M*Pr*, der im FST-Vorstand sitzt? 

Dank Hannover wird man darüber nichts erfahren.
Prima Leistung.
*

Warum hier keine Anklage erhoben wird, obwohl doch bekannt ist, dass die mutmasslichen Täter eben nicht identisch mit Herrn Ö* sind, verstehe ich nicht. Was hat es mit B*F* zu tun, dass C*Ö* verurteilt, angeklagt, beschuldigt oder sonst was ist? 
Da wird der Herr B*F* wohl auf einen Sprung*k* bei Herrn Pr* vorbei schauen und man wird herzlich über die deutschen Staatsanwälte lachen. Auf Mallorca vielleicht, aber eher in Curacao. Oder vielleicht in Hong Kong? Auf den Hügeln, wo man von den Millionenvillen auf den Hafen herab schaut, wo die ganzen Firmengründer sitzen?

Die mutmaßlichen Drahtzieher bleiben völlig unbehelligt. So ist das, Frau Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger. Und der Herr Ö* aus Hannover? Wird wohl eine Bewährungsstrafe kriegen. Danach kann er sich ja in Geschäftsbereichen versuchen, auf die man ja besonders in Hannover besonders gut schaut. Besonders seitens der Staatsanwaltschaft...


----------



## technofreak (10 Januar 2011)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*

Es ist erstaunlich ruhig geworden an der Pingfront...


----------



## Theo (10 Februar 2011)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137 ...*



technofreak schrieb:


> Es ist erstaunlich ruhig geworden an der Pingfront...



Hallo!

Abzocke mit 0137 ... geht weiter!
Seit den  05.02 erhalten wir Ping-Anrufe von der 013774420325 auf unseren Festnetzanschluss. Wenn man zurückruft, meldet sich eine E-Plus-Marktforschung.
Man soll tagesaktuelle Fragen beantworten.  Der Rückruf kostet 1€!

Meldung an die Bundesnetzagetur ist raus.

Theo


----------

